
new TLD: .BOT - _jomo
http://nic.bot/
======
gnoway
This is really going to help a lot of sites protect themselves - right now we
just have the evil bit, but being able to block addresses with a ptr in .bot
should eliminate drive-by defacement altogether.

~~~
jessaustin
You had me going, there.

~~~
linuxguy2
The evil bit is a real thing.

[https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/evil-bit-RFC3514-real-
world-...](https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/evil-bit-RFC3514-real-world-usage)

~~~
mintplant
For definitions of "real" that include April Fools jokes.

~~~
tuxracer
Actually there are some systems in the wild that block evil bit traffic
[https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/evil-bit-RFC3514-real-
world-...](https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/evil-bit-RFC3514-real-world-usage)

------
finnn
>All domains in the .BOT registry will remain the property of Amazon.

according to [http://icannwiki.com/.bot](http://icannwiki.com/.bot)

~~~
serge2k
I still find private companies taking generic TLDs like this (that's probably
a bad term, I'm trying to say I have a problem with .bot but not say, .aws) a
pretty awful idea. What is the point? Why should Amazon get to buy a chunk of
the DNS system like this?

~~~
icebraining
Why not? It's just one extra level, why should it be sacred?

~~~
serge2k
[http://sealedabstract.com/rants/google-our-patron-saint-
of-t...](http://sealedabstract.com/rants/google-our-patron-saint-of-the-
closed-web/)

that sums it up fairly well.

~~~
icebraining
That doesn't actually answer my question, the assumption is still there,
unexplained. So we don't get a generic .dev TLD for content targeted at
software developers; so what? DNS has existed for thirty years without one,
yet we've managed to show content for developers somehow, and we'll continue
to do so. The new gTLD program has changed nothing of relevance for us. Does
it really matter if Google paid a few hundred grand to get shorter domains?

The whole discussion just reminds me of children in the playground arguing
over who gets to play with the red ball.

------
toyg
It would be awesome if Amazon could force registrants to contractually agree
to follow Asimov's 3 Laws of Robotics.

~~~
cryptoz
For certain definitions of 'awesome'; we'd be inviting murder and deception
and all manner of crime via robot. I think the lesson from Asimov is that we
can't bank on a simple set of laws to protect us from killer robots.

The zeroth law is most important, as well. If we try this route we'd have to
be sure to implement that law first.

> A robot may not harm humanity; or through inaction allow humanity to come to
> harm.

~~~
malka
the problem being definining what "harming humanity" means.

~~~
ultramancool
Do botnets qualify as "robots" and does "harming humanity" include DDoS
attacks?

------
zokier
Intrestingly enoungh nic.bot itself is registered not to Amazon proper but to
Neustar Inc.

------
downtide
How do I get one? What's the price on the tin?

~~~
profinger
This!

~~~
downtide
I figure that as this is an Amazon product it will most likely be available
through their domain registration via Route 53.

After wading through the control panel, I finally found the domain
registration section. But there is no .bot option as yet.

Judging by the pricing of other boutique TLDs, listed there, it will probably
be a rip off. (Yup, all pure conjecture on my part.)

~~~
profinger
Do you have to sign up for Route 53 to get that section? It appears that I
have to pay just to be a member. Or maybe I'm just finding the wrong thing.

~~~
downtide
I think you need an AWS account. Then login, go to dashboard->route 53. But
there is no option for the .bot tld yet.

Perhaps keep an eye on this list:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/DeveloperGuide/reg...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/DeveloperGuide/registrar-
tld-list.html#registrar-tld-list-generic)

Looking through that Gandi seem to be a strong associate, they are pre-
reserving there.

------
Zikes
Surprisingly few "clever" possibilities:
[http://rhymezone.com/r/rhyme.cgi?Word=*bot&typeofrhyme=perfe...](http://rhymezone.com/r/rhyme.cgi?Word=*bot&typeofrhyme=perfect&org1=syl&org2=sl&org3=y)

~~~
AstroJetson
Thanks for the list, One of the samples is "sheep nasal bot", I'm going to go
for that one!

I also got a laugh, wonder how many readers know who Sebastian Cabot is?

------
hunvreus
Seems Amazon got that TLD a while back: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/13/how-
tech-giants-are-playing...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/13/how-tech-giants-
are-playing-the-icann-domain-game/)

Why the long wait?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I, for one, welcome our new
larvæ/homosexual/jumping/boat/wineskin/bagpipe/blunt/impolite/bone/offering/bidding/occuring/stick/container/tail/phallic/fine/help/repair/compensation/improvement/toad/strike
overlords.

(Okay, 'bot' will probably be used exclusively to mean _ro_ bot, but it has
many other meanings:
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bot](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bot))

------
praseodym
A TLD for all your infected Windows machines \o/

~~~
ultramancool
So, who will be the first to offer bulletproof hosting on .bot domains?

------
Grue3
Looking forward to medi.bot from Look Around You.

------
Eric_WVGG
I call dibs on sex.bot

~~~
downtide
You can have it after me.

------
bgaid
GitHub better hurry up and get hu.bot

~~~
r3bl
I wonder what's the price of ro.bot going to be.

EDIT: I should have read the rest of the comments before posting this.

------
ocdtrekkie
Time from registration opening to ro.bot being taken: Mere milliseconds.

~~~
JosephRedfern
I thought the same, but [a-z]{2}.bot are all reserved:
[http://whois.nic.bot/whoismtld/html/default/reservednames.ht...](http://whois.nic.bot/whoismtld/html/default/reservednames.html)

~~~
ulldma
They state that those two character domains are reserved, but it looks like
they're authorized by ICANN to release these domains (Since 04 August 2015):
[https://www.icann.org/sites/default/files/tlds/bot/bot-
auth-...](https://www.icann.org/sites/default/files/tlds/bot/bot-auth-ltr-
ltr-04aug15-en.pdf)

------
impostervt
From wordsapi:

robot 4.14

abbot 3.1

bot 3

talbot 2.89

cabot 2.84

turbot 2.27

sabot 2.08

~~~
mthoms
What do the numbers indicate? Frequency of use?

~~~
impostervt
Yes, it's a 1 to 8 scale, where 8 is the most frequent.

------
jessaustin
Chorus of whinging about DNSSec policies in following document in 3, 2, 1...

[http://nic.bot/pdf/BOT-DPSStatement.pdf](http://nic.bot/pdf/BOT-
DPSStatement.pdf)

~~~
feld
yeah that seems odd...

